# California's New Law AB-1346 - is there a grandfather clause in it?



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

This new law eliminates the sale of NEW gasoline-powered lawn equipment such as mowers, string trimmers, leaf blowers and snow blowers beginning in 2024. And since many states follow CA this will effect the rest eventually, especially if the manufacturer's decide to go 100% electric.

_Does this measure ban the use of older gas powered equipment or will they be grandfathered like pre-1974 cars with no emissions controls?_

A 2012 Honda HS928 in the mountains of CA could be worth its weight in gold very soon
...or scrap...depending on the answer

(cant imagine the latter happening, but you never know with the current administration)

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The way I understand it , it is only NEW ope.

I have already noticed a bug upswing in good used equipment prices. Could be because of supply chain problems, this, or both.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, people will be purchasing new gas machines prior to 2024, and will be running them for many years, and keep them repaired.... 

I certainly have enough to last me til I pass on .... and hopefully its a long way away. 

We shall see how this all works out in the future, well, some of us anyways ...


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

They'll stop people using their gas machines by driving up the price of gas and oil.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I could see “imports” arriving from Nevada and other nearby states.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

And just wait till the landscapers who do everyone’s yard work get wind of this. It will get ugly real fast. Ok Gov Newsome or whoever the Democrat is in power you get to mow your OWN lawn now!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

So right now CA is your only state that has written the law in?


----------



## EntropyKnower (Aug 27, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> So right now CA is your only state that has written the law in?


It's the only one I've heard of. Are you hinting that there are similar laws up there?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

LouC said:


> And just wait till the landscapers who do everyone’s yard work get wind of this. It will get ugly real fast. Ok Gov Newsome or whoever the Democrat is in power you get to mow your OWN lawn now!


I don't think this issue is about the Democrat. California has been doing this EPA stuff through many governors, Democrat or Republicans.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

EntropyKnower said:


> It's the only one I've heard of. Are you hinting that there are similar laws up there?


No, not that I'm aware of, the 2035 gas vehicle sales ban is all I've heard about.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

> > > > More CA goodness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

LouC said:


> I could see “imports” arriving from Nevada and other nearby states.


Totally. 
If electric doesnt cut it and/or is rediculously expensive to re-battery (the equivalent to re-powering a gasser) there will be a huge, lucrative black market for used machines for years to come. 

Oh, the $1200 battery fried in your 2 year old, all-electric 2024 Ariens thats now out of warranty period?
Go out and find a 2023 or older gas powered version for $1000 and be done with it.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

aa335 said:


> I don't think this issue is about the Democrat. California has been doing this EPA stuff through many governors, Democrat or Republicans.


Uniparty globalist scum. As "republican" Schwarzenegger says, "fcuk your freedoms!"


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

:cough: Let's not have trouble with politics and/or questionable manipulation of the word filter.

Much obliged, The Management. 🍻


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"Sunny Days are Here Again"............for some people. 

the annual snowblower convention next summer is gonna top em all.......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> Oh, the $1200 battery fried in your 2 year old, all-electric 2024 Ariens thats now out of warranty period?


I predict that battery rebuilding shops will replace or become adjuncts to current OPE shops.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lets be honest, for the average consumer electric is much better. No plugged carbs, gas smell\leak in the garage, no oil changes or making sure its full, it won't start, wife/kids can't start it. For we who love the gas motors it kinda sucks, but we all knew this was coming.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> Lets be honest, for the average consumer electric is much better. No plugged carbs, gas smell\leak in the garage, no oil changes or making sure its full, it won't start, wife/kids can't start it. For we who love the gas motors it kinda sucks, but we all knew this was coming.


agree. I will have plenty of work until I "assume room temperature "


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I predict...

That the average homeowner will be happier with a battery-electric two-stage performance than with a lean-EFI gas blower. Most folks do a limited-size driveway and sidewalk/walkways, so battery life won't be an issue. Current (sorry...) batteries have a 500+ cycle life, meaning that the battery is likely to last at least eight to ten years if the battery management system is good. There will be a drive motor, an impeller motor, and an auger motor. All that annoying mechanical stuff is pretty much gone with direct drive, except maybe the steering. The Dew-lux Diamond edition will have separate motors for each wheel/track, making it possible to drive the whole thing from a game-boy controller. Maybe from the comfort of the family room in the LayZBoy, watching on the big screen in your jammies. Will it park itself in a docking/charging base like a Roomba? Why not? Super Mario Blows Snow...

You read it here first!


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Can California’s power grid keep up with the increased demand ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My Greenworks Pro 80V leaf blower arrived yesterday. I gave it a quick try-out on the back deck this morning, clearing it in about 30 seconds. Around noon, my wife called; she thought she'd try playing with it in the front yard and patio and had already used it for an hour. She wanted to know how to recharge the battery. I explained where the charger is with the other battery and how to swap them; she said, "So I don't have to wait for it to recharge? Cool!", and off she went again. Maybe I'll get to play with it later...


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

tabora said:


> My Greenworks Pro 80V leaf blower arrived yesterday. I gave it a quick try-out on the back deck this morning, clearing it in about 30 seconds. Around noon, my wife called; she thought she'd try playing with it in the front yard and patio and had already used it for an hour. She wanted to know how to recharge the battery. I explained where the charger is with the other battery and how to swap them; she said, "So I don't have to wait for it to recharge? Cool!", and off she went again. Maybe I'll get to play with it later...
> View attachment 182761


I would say if your wife enjoys doing the leaf blowing why spoil her fun?


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Exactly right and this is what happened to me a couple years ago. A formal complaint was made to the town that I was operating an illegal repair business out of my garage.
> 
> The claims were outrageous and vastly exaggerated which I will not get into .
> 
> ...





dr bob said:


> I predict...
> 
> That the average homeowner will be happier with a battery-electric two-stage performance than with a lean-EFI gas blower. Most folks do a limited-size driveway and sidewalk/walkways, so battery life won't be an issue. Current (sorry...) batteries have a 500+ cycle life, meaning that the battery is likely to last at least eight to ten years if the battery management system is good. There will be a drive motor, an impeller motor, and an auger motor. All that annoying mechanical stuff is pretty much gone with direct drive, except maybe the steering. The Dew-lux Diamond edition will have separate motors for each wheel/track, making it possible to drive the whole thing from a game-boy controller. Maybe from the comfort of the family room in the LayZBoy, watching on the big screen in your jammies. Will it park itself in a docking/charging base like a Roomba? Why not? Super Mario Blows Snow...
> 
> You read it here first!


Our Roomba routinely gets stuck during use. I can't imagine actually having it on a cleaning schedule and expect it to do everything perfectly by itself. It wouldn't.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

tabora said:


> My Greenworks Pro 80V leaf blower arrived yesterday. I gave it a quick try-out on the back deck this morning, clearing it in about 30 seconds. Around noon, my wife called; she thought she'd try playing with it in the front yard and patio and had already used it for an hour. She wanted to know how to recharge the battery. I explained where the charger is with the other battery and how to swap them; she said, "So I don't have to wait for it to recharge? Cool!", and off she went again. Maybe I'll get to play with it later...
> View attachment 182761


My Neighbor has one of these Greenworks and I tried it last week. It's not all that great. The Turbo button makes it half-way decent but you have to hold it and it kind of defeats the purpose of making it a once-in-a-while battery succubus.

My Milwaukee that I bought in 2020 is far superior. I wanted something VERY POWERFUL, so I initially purchased a battery powered Ryobi backpack blower. Let me tell you, for as huge and inconvenient as that monstrosity was, IT BLEW FOR ABSOLUTE CRAP! Honestly. I returned it to Home Depot the very same day that I bought it, and then ordered the Milwaukee handheld blower online as they were out of stock. After that minutely short trial I would NEVER recommend a backpack blower unless doing an immense area and/or landscaping contractor!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

The grid itself is more than adequate. The switching and generation-side stuff is still up in the air. Sunny days with lots of solar online is also the time when AC loads are greatest and wholesale power costs & demand peak. Charge your tools and cars only in the morning before AC loads ramp up and solar is starting to do more of the work. But... consumers still want to charge the car and tools, run the washing machine and electric dryer, heat their lunch in the microwave and have lots of lights on. Instantly, whenever they feel like it, on-demand, with no apparent impact on what they want to do.

There will be a learning curve, with smart local load management that sheds more non-critical loads when Wilma decides to heat the last-straw cup of coffee and there just isn't enough to go around. In the industry I call it "managing expectations". Don't want a power plant nearby? Stop paying your bill and disconnect from the system. It's your right! 

I'll guess that this method will not go over well in California. Just guessing.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_They'll stop people using their gas machines by driving up the price of gas and oil. _

Not for the amount of gas a lawn mower uses, sheese. 

As was noted, electric works very well for homeowners. I long ago went to an battery weed eater. One charge does the yard (13,000 sq feet). My brother got an electric mower (Ecco?) and it does his whole yard about the same size. Both perform outstanding. The only reason I have the gas mower is like all Honda's it just keeps running. 

Business in some cities have had to go electric and it works. Yes adjustment to some on board charging. But Ford offers a pickup with 7.5 KW charge off an extremely clean burning engine (or you can charge off its build in Hybrid battery pack) . You just figure out what you need extra battery wise. Like trash off the roads, its a winning situation.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep, it will take some inertia to get the old folks on board, but eventually we'll laugh and talk about owning gas powered equipment.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Blaine B. said:


> My Neighbor has one of these Greenworks and I tried it last week. It's not all that great. The Turbo button makes it half-way decent but you have to hold it and it kind of defeats the purpose of making it a once-in-a-while battery succubus.


I just used my 80V Pro to clear the entire front yard and driveway and it worked great. No issues with the amount of power or duration. Used both 2Ah batteries twice in rotation over about 2.5 hours. Took about a dozen loads of leaves to the leaf pile in the woods (that's about a half load on there).


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, know people in Cali. are a bit strange, however, I just do not see this becoming law, at this time. Maybe some time in the future.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

tabora said:


> I just used my 80V Pro to clear the entire front yard and driveway and it worked great. No issues with the amount of power or duration. Used both 2Ah batteries twice in rotation over about 2.5 hours. Took about a dozen loads of leaves to the leaf pile in the woods (that's about a half load on there).
> View attachment 183322


i just use the lawn tractor and set the blades up all the way and suck up all the leaves and the drive them to the curb for the township to pickup. i have about 1.5 acres to clear with lots of trees.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Blaine B. said:


> Our Roomba routinely gets stuck during use. I can't imagine actually having it on a cleaning schedule and expect it to do everything perfectly by itself. It wouldn't.



Yeah... As far as the tongue-in-cheek Roomba reference, that's just its own ability to find its charging port and plug itself in. I think about how "smart" the thing needs to be to get the snow-clearing job done. And how smart it needs to be to avoid damaging anything along the way. Identify the areas that you want to "store" the snow, and identify the areas from which you want to pick it up. These are the same thought processes that we use when we use them. Pretty simple, right? Then, all the stuff you don't want it to do, what you want it to do when it identifies one of those things, and what you want it to do if it comes upon something it can't identify. That 'what to do if' list will be the longest and will grow. Will the AI be able to process and store the answers faster than the list is growing? Sure. It's just a matter of when.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Blaine B. said:


> Our Roomba routinely gets stuck during use.


Mine used to get tangled up in the metal-legged table/chairs in my New York apartment 20ish years ago. I named it Lewis (after a Michael J. Fox character of that name characterized as a PITA) because it was such a PITA when it got stuck and went into whining mode... Now it's relegated to keeping the second floor in the barn dusted.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

We had one of those “dumb” roombas that just randomly ‘bounce around the room’* It got stuck all the time. I had a few and ordered a smart one (Roborock S4max) that maps the room and can avoid obstacles. That one gets stuck very seldom, maybe once a month. It also vacuums just as good as a normal vacuum.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

jherbicide said:


> We had one of those “dumb” roombas that just randomly ‘bounce around the room’* It got stuck all the time. I had a few and ordered a smart one (Roborock S4max) that maps the room and can avoid obstacles. That one gets stuck very seldom, maybe once a month. It also vacuums just as good as a normal vacuum.


So maybe the SnowBa full self-driving snowblower could include a similar self-mapping function. Maybe use it once or twice in manual-drive mode to teach it where the snow goes and where it comes from, take the handles off, then let it do its thing the next time it snows. It needs to know if the garage door is open, and be able to open it to get in and out and close it in between. Or maybe it gets its own little doghouse outside, with a little tilting portico out front, a bit of heat and drainage so it doesn't leave snow tracked onto the little carpets. 

The first ones will be single-stage, since it will run automatically as soon as it sees a few inches of snow. Dark outside? It's electric-quiet so won't wake the neighbors when it runs at night. Need to figure out how to keep snow off the cameras, IR and LIDAR object sensors. Put a brush on it to clean the driveway during not-winter. Or a mower deck attachment...


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

dr bob said:


> So maybe the SnowBa full self-driving snowblower could include a similar self-mapping function. Maybe use it once or twice in manual-drive mode to teach it where the snow goes and where it comes from, take the handles off, then let it do its thing the next time it snows. It needs to know if the garage door is open, and be able to open it to get in and out and close it in between. Or maybe it gets its own little doghouse outside, with a little tilting portico out front, a bit of heat and drainage so it doesn't leave snow tracked onto the little carpets.
> 
> The first ones will be single-stage, since it will run automatically as soon as it sees a few inches of snow. Dark outside? It's electric-quiet so won't wake the neighbors when it runs at night. Need to figure out how to keep snow off the cameras, IR and LIDAR object sensors. Put a brush on it to clean the driveway during not-winter. Or a mower deck attachment...


They’ll have to figure out a live way to factor in the wind too. At least for me, the wind direction and strength plays a huge factor in my path choice/throwing direction. Of course it probably wouldn’t care too much about snow in the face!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dr bob said:


> As far as the tongue-in-cheek Roomba reference, that's just its own ability to find its charging port and plug itself in. I think about how "smart" the thing needs to be to get the snow-clearing job done. And how smart it needs to be to avoid damaging anything along the way.











Snowbot - Autonomous Snow Blower Robot for Residential Use


Snowbot is a smart snow cleaning robot which makes snow removal hand-free, safe, and satisfying. It truly frees you from tough snow plowing work and gives you more free time to do the things you love.




www.thesnowbot.com


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

That's a good start. The machine itself, the snow-moving part anyway, is close to what I was thinking. Their navigation is based on three IR emitters and limited to a simple rectangular cleaning space. I was thinking it needs to be more than a casual bit smarter, and be able to clear my nowhere close to rectangular driveway. Maybe identify edges with snow stakes/reflectors. We have retaining wall most of the driveway perimeter, flat edges the rest. Sensors can easily find the wall, but the flat edges would need some better definition. Plus it needs to throw snow past those edges.

We probably need a separate thread, as we are straying far from the original subject.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Nj is going after leaf blowers.
Banning ALL gas use in 4 years.

how did we get here?


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

dr bob said:


> I predict...
> 
> That the average homeowner will be happier with a battery-electric two-stage performance than with a lean-EFI gas blower. Most folks do a limited-size driveway and sidewalk/walkways, so battery life won't be an issue. Current (sorry...) batteries have a 500+ cycle life, meaning that the battery is likely to last at least eight to ten years if the battery management system is good. There will be a drive motor, an impeller motor, and an auger motor. All that annoying mechanical stuff is pretty much gone with direct drive, except maybe the steering. The Dew-lux Diamond edition will have separate motors for each wheel/track, making it possible to drive the whole thing from a game-boy controller. Maybe from the comfort of the family room in the LayZBoy, watching on the big screen in your jammies. Will it park itself in a docking/charging base like a Roomba? Why not? Super Mario Blows Snow...
> 
> You read it here first!


Sorry...i totally disagree with your assessment sir. But you can sit on your Lazyboy and watch me


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

That snowbot is just plain stupid.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

dr bob said:


> I predict...
> 
> That the average homeowner will be happier with a battery-electric two-stage performance than with a lean-EFI gas blower. Most folks do a limited-size driveway and sidewalk/walkways, so battery life won't be an issue. Current (sorry...) batteries have a 500+ cycle life, meaning that the battery is likely to last at least eight to ten years if the battery management system is good. There will be a drive motor, an impeller motor, and an auger motor. All that annoying mechanical stuff is pretty much gone with direct drive, except maybe the steering. The Dew-lux Diamond edition will have separate motors for each wheel/track, making it possible to drive the whole thing from a game-boy controller. Maybe from the comfort of the family room in the LayZBoy, watching on the big screen in your jammies. Will it park itself in a docking/charging base like a Roomba? Why not? Super Mario Blows Snow...
> 
> You read it here first!


You have to dream it before you can live it. Sounds expensive until the Chinese counterfeit it after a month.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Huntergreen said:


> Can California’s power grid keep up with the increased demand ?


Don’t get bogged down with details.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> That snowbot is just plain stupid.


Well, any new technology has to start somewhere...


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Roomba was the first robot in our homes.
I believe its just a matter of time before they cut our grass and clear the snow.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

NY is right behind California in the who can be more stupid race.

Soon, the SWAT teams will be deployed for mowing your lawn and clearing the snow. Who do you think you are using an ICE machine to do your work ? Lol 

Sign up now for the Climate Change SWAT Team. Lol Where is Gretta T , she should be the first. "How dare you" lol


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2AriensGuy said:


> NY is right behind California in the who can be more stupid race.
> 
> Soon, the SWAT teams will be deployed for mowing your lawn and clearing the snow. Who do you think you are using an ICE machine to do your work ? Lol
> 
> Sign up now for the Climate Change SWAT Team. Lol Where is Gretta T , she should be the first. "How dare you" lol


people are freaking out. the usual problem as people are too lazy to read the new law or find out what's going on.

I get messages almost weekly from people thinking the gestapo is gonna bang on their door and confiscate their old Honda snowblower. If I wanted to be a wiseacre I would say "Ya, you better sell it to me before it becomes worthless."


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> people are freaking out.


Here,too... Here's today's rant from a woman on Peaks Island, off Portland:

i_ say zoning should be based on decibels of noise the occupant produces. Is there zoning for daytime decibels. ? With the ever expanding lawnmower businesses that include back hoe leaf blowers, chain saw, mulchers, tree trunk chompers and of course outdated oil guzzling mowers all unecessary except for greenwich conn. , there is thursdays thru sundays, on a repeat basis folks in my neighborhood cannot go out without ear protection > this is far worse than a repair shop or art of any kind. the property owners are mostly away or spiffing up property for a rental. Try to have a daytime gathering during this racket. These lawncare businesses are on wheels but business nonetheless. Plus they use poisons and insecticides/_​


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Here,too... Here's today's rant from a woman on Peaks Island, off Portland:
> 
> i_ say zoning should be based on decibels of noise the occupant produces. Is there zoning for daytime decibels. ? With the ever expanding lawnmower businesses that include back hoe leaf blowers, chain saw, mulchers, tree trunk chompers and of course outdated oil guzzling mowers all unecessary except for greenwich conn. , there is thursdays thru sundays, on a repeat basis folks in my neighborhood cannot go out without ear protection > this is far worse than a repair shop or art of any kind. the property owners are mostly away or spiffing up property for a rental. Try to have a daytime gathering during this racket. These lawncare businesses are on wheels but business nonetheless. Plus they use poisons and insecticides/_​


What a miserable individual.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Here,too... Here's today's rant from a woman on Peaks Island, off Portland:
> 
> i_ say zoning should be based on decibels of noise the occupant produces. Is there zoning for daytime decibels. ? With the ever expanding lawnmower businesses that include back hoe leaf blowers, chain saw, mulchers, tree trunk chompers and of course outdated oil guzzling mowers all unecessary except for greenwich conn. , there is thursdays thru sundays, on a repeat basis folks in my neighborhood cannot go out without ear protection > this is far worse than a repair shop or art of any kind. the property owners are mostly away or spiffing up property for a rental. Try to have a daytime gathering during this racket. These lawncare businesses are on wheels but business nonetheless. Plus they use poisons and insecticides/_​


Funny you posted this. A clucking chicken ( lady ) in my hood was complaining about a leaf fire.

Too me lawnmowers, leaf blowers , leaf fires are music to my senses. reminds me of our carefree youth.....


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Do the math..... It's pretty clear at this juncture, the future plans for tooling around in privately owned battery cars is going to eventually be restricted to the uber elite, or tightly controlled transnational corporate fleets. It's either that, or they plan on billions of us being dead in the near term.....or both. Take your pick.
If they have some super secret free energy generation stashed away, it's pretty clear they have no intentions of sharing it until the fossil fuel infrastructure is completely destroyed, and a resulting die-off has occurred. Until then, they'll keep selling the pipe dream, they have no intention of letting the profits slip away. 
Just remember, It takes massive energy to synthesize the nitrogen that produce cash crops. This is why Russia produces the nitrogen fertilizer, they have the most energy resources. They know any transition away from fossils without a highly developed free energy alternative, Is going to cause famine.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I vote for being dead.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Elon is going to mine Mars........so dont worry aboutathing


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

I think I heard that musk thinks women are from mars. He is afraid. Might give him a pr black eye


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

tabora said:


> Here,too... Here's today's rant from a woman on Peaks Island, off Portland:
> 
> i_ say zoning should be based on decibels of noise the occupant produces. Is there zoning for daytime decibels. ? With the ever expanding lawnmower businesses that include back hoe leaf blowers, chain saw, mulchers, tree trunk chompers and of course outdated oil guzzling mowers all unecessary except for greenwich conn. , there is thursdays thru sundays, on a repeat basis folks in my neighborhood cannot go out without ear protection > this is far worse than a repair shop or art of any kind. the property owners are mostly away or spiffing up property for a rental. Try to have a daytime gathering during this racket. These lawncare businesses are on wheels but business nonetheless. Plus they use poisons and insecticides/_​


Maybe she, and her neighbors should pick up this thing called a rake and a reed mower!


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

tdipaul said:


> This new law eliminates the sale of NEW gasoline-powered lawn equipment such as mowers, string trimmers, leaf blowers and snow blowers beginning in 2024. And since many states follow CA this will effect the rest eventually, especially if the manufacturer's decide to go 100% electric.
> 
> _Does this measure ban the use of older gas powered equipment or will they be grandfathered like pre-1974 cars with no emissions controls?_
> 
> ...


Just a little funny thought. 
imagine if the lawmakers went after the biggest producers of pollution instead of regular folk trying to scratch out a living with ope. Example. 
there are 45,000 airline flights per day in the USA alone. That’s quite a few fuel guzzling pollution monsters.
Electric aircraft would be the way to go. 
It would be pure chaos.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Huntergreen said:


> Can California’s power grid keep up with the increased demand ?


No. It can't keep up even now.


----------

